# Some guy bought all the cocoa in Europe



## Riptor (Jul 19, 2010)

It's exactly what it sounds like. Apparently, The Brain is trying to take over the world or something.



			
				The Telegraph said:
			
		

> *"British financier Anthony Ward behind Â£658m cocoa trade"*
> 
> Anthony Ward, 50, bought 241,000 tons of cocoa beans and now owns enough to manufacture 5.3 billion quarter-pound chocolate bars.
> 
> ...



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...ier-Anthony-Ward-behind-658m-cocoa-trade.html

I think this is the first step of some complicated plot to take over the world. I, however, would follow any evil overlord who gave out chocolate.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2010)

Good News, Brother! Choco-Rats' gone up.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Think of how much guys would pay to stop their PMSing gfs?

It's brilliant!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh hey, this is why monopoly's are a bad idea. He's gaining the controlling share of the cocoa market and will be able to drive the prices up and then sell his product for more than he bought it for, not caring about the people in the process.


----------



## Carenath (Jul 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Oh hey, this is why monopoly's are a bad idea. He's gaining the controlling share of the cocoa market and will be able to drive the prices up and then sell his product for more than he bought it for, not caring about the people in the process.


 Sounds rather American.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Sounds rather American.


 Yes, because America patented capitalism :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn man, what is he going to do with all of it?


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe he has a hardcore chocolate fetish and wants to bathe in a giant milky pool of it while touching himself.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2010)

Whelp, time to organize a raid in Europe. 

Who's with me?


----------



## Riv (Jul 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yes, because America patented capitalism :V


 
It's more like super-capitalism; regular capitalism involves competition, not monopoly.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> It's more like super-capitalism; regular capitalism involves competition, not monopoly.


 
WE'RE THUPER!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 19, 2010)

Blues said:


> Maybe he has a hardcore chocolate fetish and wants to bathe in a giant milky pool of it while touching himself.


 ...That would explain it.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh hey a shark 

Anyway, I'm not too bothered. We have something in Britain called the "Competition Commission" to stop monopolies from charging extortionate prices, usually by banning the product/service from the POS. Hopefully they'll have something up their sleeve to stop this madman before he ruins Christmas.

Kind of glad he's British, fits the stereotype for the dastardly villain perfectly.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 19, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Oh hey a shark
> 
> Anyway, I'm not too bothered. We have something in Britain called the "Competition Commission" to stop monopolies from charging extortionate prices, usually by banning the product/service from the POS. Hopefully they'll have something up their sleeve to stop this madman before he ruins Christmas.
> 
> Kind of glad he's British, fits the stereotype for the dastardly villain perfectly.


 All he needs to do now is make a mini clone of himself :V


----------



## Riley (Jul 19, 2010)

They could make this into the plot for the next Bond film.  It's somehow less significant than a transfer of money, or the price of water being raised 30% in a small portion of the world.

I can just imagine it, M goes to the store to buy a Snickers, and it costs something like 5 pence more.  She whips out her cellphone and calls James Bond, who's just driving to the movie theatre, "Bond, we've got a problem!  Some MADMAN has caused the price of chocolate to increase by .7 percent!"

He powerslides off the highway, the Aston Martin falling down a cliff and exploding, while Bond jumps from the seat just in time, "I'm on it.  Glad you told me, I was about to buy some M&Ms at the concession stand."

And then the new trilogy thing will officially be the most boring action movies ever.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't you mean 007 percent?


----------



## Riley (Jul 19, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Don't you mean 007 percent?


 
Oh dear.


yes i did, good catch


----------



## Luca (Jul 19, 2010)

Who the hell needs that much chocolate? Is he gonna live in a house made out of all of it?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yes, because America patented capitalism :V


 
We've also patented antitrust laws, thanks in large part to this guy.

Further proving my theory that dudes with mustaches are awesome.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2010)

Luca said:


> Who the hell needs that much chocolate? Is he gonna live in a house made out of all of it?


 
i don't know man it's crazy

if only the op made it clear why he would want such a thing


----------



## Lobar (Jul 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> It's more like super-capitalism; regular capitalism involves competition, not monopoly.


 
Not the laissez-faire capitalism that makes right-wingers and lolbertarians cream their pants.  This is exactly the kind of guy they kiss ass to on a daily basis.

"But he works so hard moving his Mum's money around, you guys!  You pathetic layabouts working physical labor jobs wouldn't understand!"


----------



## FistofFenris (Jul 20, 2010)

I think I might have found a picture:


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 20, 2010)

Someone really really likes chocolate and related products, don't they?


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 20, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Someone really really likes chocolate and related products, don't they?


 
Either that or, following a traumatic childhood deprived of chocolate, he wants everyone else to feel his pain.


----------

